# leuckic and gakic?



## qawse (Nov 5, 2006)

Muscletech spends a lot of money promoting leukic and gakic. Gakic is supposed to increase strength 10% the first time you use it. Leukic is "100% anabolic." Is ths stuff legit? Has anyone tried this stuff? Would you notice any result if you used these products alone or stack them? 
If these wil not do what they say, how can they make these claims?


----------

